# MediConnect



## beachbabi (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone worked for?


----------



## snyderk (Jul 26, 2011)

*Heard from company*

I just heard from them but I was waiting to see if anyone knew anything about the company.


----------



## slivingston (Jul 27, 2011)

I too have received a call from this company, but have a few questions and at this time am not receiving a return call.  Not too sure about them.  Any insight to others experiences with the company would be great.


----------

